# How Do I Use A Metronome For This?



## classicalmetal24 (Feb 20, 2016)

(you'll have to open that link in a new tab)
http://imgur.com/Aim01Yd

How do I use a metronome to practice something like this? I always use the metronome for practicing music. When the section is straight forward in regards to note grouping and time I can simply drill it over and over with the metronome and I will have it mastered within a few days. However when I come up against a solo like this I get confused and lost when using the metronome..

I'm thinking there is some fundamental in regards to note groupings and time signatures that I am not grasping, which in turn is preventing me from practicing solos like this effectively.

I can play this particular solo pretty well, I didn't use the metronome to practice, but rather just played it slowly without the metronome (not my preference for practice). If I had to estimate my own playing of this solo I would say it is around 85 - 90% played accurately, but I know I can do better if I can figure out how to practice using the metronome.

Any tips?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## piggins411 (Feb 20, 2016)

As far as time sig is concerned, if you use a click that doesn't accent any beat you should be able to just control the bpm and everything will be good. When I'm just trying to learn something, I don't observe the time sig and just use a straight click. Another thing you can do is if you have Guitar Pro or or Tux Guitar or anything, you can enter the solo into it and just play along with it. Musictheory.net is a great place to get a beginner understanding of note divisions if you can't put it into the player already. Looking at the tags I realize you're playing Stream of Consciousness. You can try finding a free Pro tab at ultimate-guitar. It MAY not be accurate, but they are a fair amount of time. BTW, there is no link in your post, and I apologize if I missed to point and for my super rambly post


----------



## classicalmetal24 (Feb 20, 2016)

I meant to right click the image and open in new tab, I'll put a direct link in there though.


----------



## piggins411 (Feb 20, 2016)

Ok, so since you have tabs already, I would recommend getting Tux Guitar (it's free) and programming this part into it. It's not too difficult to use. Then you can adjust the tempo and the rhythm of the player will be exact


----------



## classicalmetal24 (Feb 20, 2016)

I think using something like guitar pro or tuxguitar to guide you through the song isn't good enough, it's probably in our best interest as guitarists to be able to look at a piece of music and practice with the metronome WITHOUT a program to tell us when to play.


----------



## piggins411 (Feb 20, 2016)

Ok, then use my earlier piece of advice and go to musictheory.com and learn about note duration. Then wait for SW/Mr. Big Noodles or Solodini to come in here and give you more resources


----------



## classicalmetal24 (Feb 20, 2016)

musictheory.com returns a blank page. By the way I hope I didn't sound too crass with my previous statement, I am in no way downplaying the effectiveness of tab software, I still use it quite a fair bit. What I am trying to achieve at the moment is a bit different though. I also appreciate you posting here and attempting to help.


----------



## Given To Fly (Feb 20, 2016)

classicalmetal24 said:


> (you'll have to open that link in a new tab)
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
> 
> How do I use a metronome to practice something like this? I always use the metronome for practicing music. When the section is straight forward in regards to note grouping and time I can simply drill it over and over with the metronome and I will have it mastered within a few days. However when I come up against a solo like this I get confused and lost when using the metronome..
> ...



Ok, the 8th note gets the beat. Play triplet 16th notes on every beat the whole time. (Exception: In the 2nd measure, 2nd system, play straight 16th notes for beats 4 and 5.) In this instance, for these 6 measures, the tablature is more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## piggins411 (Feb 21, 2016)

Oops, I meant musictheory.NET in that post


----------



## piggins411 (Feb 21, 2016)

Given To Fly said:


> Ok, the 8th note gets the beat. Play triplet 16th notes on every beat the whole time. (Exception: In the 2nd measure, 2nd system, play straight 16th notes for beats 4 and 5.) In this instance, for these 6 measures, the tablature is more complicated than it needs to be.




Also this. It probably looks worse than it is because of the tab


----------



## Varcolac (Feb 21, 2016)

Given To Fly said:


> Ok, the 8th note gets the beat. Play triplet 16th notes on every beat the whole time. (Exception: In the 2nd measure, 2nd system, play straight 16th notes for beats 4 and 5.) In this instance, for these 6 measures, the tablature is more complicated than it needs to be.



This is what you do, simple. The 9plets seem a bit confusing but asides from those four straight 16ths it's entirely 16th note triplets for the duration.


----------

